# [Leng Zai] 350z Fairlady Veilside



## LengZai (Dec 2, 2006)

Location: Indonesia

[Wheels] Veilside : bacarrat 20' x 9.5 +10.5

[Tire] Continental

*full veilside kit(japan)without fender kit & spion
*bold airsus 350Z spec+remote
*power enterprises twin turbo 350z spec
*short shift
*endless brakes 12 piston racing spec
*veilside muffler 350z spec
*oil cooler HKS
*HKS gauges
*veilside foot plate
*carbon kevlar hood
*facelift rear lamp led 350Z
*veilside emblems
*kevlar mirror cover(not equipped yet)
*nismo speedometer, speed limit cut























































Comment n Suggestion pls!! thanks


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

my god!!!!!! look at those calipers!!! is 12-piston's that necessary? jk, very nice Z.


----------



## LengZai (Dec 2, 2006)

Nismo240 said:


> my god!!!!!! look at those calipers!!! is 12-piston's that necessary? jk, very nice Z.


trying to get more HP in the future.. so brake first, for safety..^^


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

yeah, i realize you need the better brakes, but i had no idea they made 12 pistion calipers. how much did that run you?


----------



## LengZai (Dec 2, 2006)

Nismo240 said:


> yeah, i realize you need the better brakes, but i had no idea they made 12 pistion calipers. how much did that run you?


140,000,000 IDR = 15,284 USD
Indonesia Rupiahs United States Dollars

thats for front and rear...


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

holy shit, thats a lot for some brakes. but anyways, i really like what you've done with it. good job.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

THats a nice Z man.. the front body kit is sick.. out of the ordrinary.. 
What about some engine pics??


----------



## sentra_ga16de (Nov 26, 2006)

my god, nice work on the z. hope to see some engine pis when you get more horsepower.


----------



## ridin300zx (Dec 5, 2006)

damn that is extremely sexy


----------



## LengZai (Dec 2, 2006)

engine modification is not done yet.. i will update the picture, as soon as it's done.. thanks for the comment guys


----------



## KimJ (Nov 23, 2006)

Fantastic car!! 
Well done with the styling!  *druuls*


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

I love that wing on it!!


----------



## AZNBOi (Mar 1, 2007)

holy shit is this a Z LOL


----------



## LengZai (Dec 2, 2006)

thanks for the support guys..


----------



## Duffman47 (Jun 19, 2006)

LengZai said:


> Location: Indonesia
> 
> [Wheels] Veilside : bacarrat 20' x 9.5 +10.5
> 
> ...






shit what is the nagative camber setting on those tires?


----------



## notorious170 (Mar 12, 2007)

that is one beautiful ride. lot of money well spent.


----------



## L33TZOR (Apr 15, 2007)

wonderful job, how ever how did you get ahold of the set of andrew bacarrats? is it still possible???


----------



## GTIR Chick (Apr 1, 2007)

holy shit! that's one of the meanest looking cars i've seen in ages! Im so jealous!


----------



## AlexRoberts_12 (Jul 9, 2007)

that is beautiful, id say money well spent, 12 pot anchors! wow!


----------



## ViR2 (Jul 3, 2007)

sweet car!


----------



## slickser24 (Jul 18, 2007)

definitely the nicest look Z i have seen! amazing!


----------



## Turrbo (Aug 5, 2007)

very nice car.


----------

